# New seahorse, fw pipefish, halfbeaks, etc.!



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I finally got to go up to a big lfs 3 hours away from me, and I bought a lot of stuff. Hope you like my pics! :
*
Tiger-Tail Seahorse (female):*














































*My Beloved Freshwater Pipefish!:*



























*
Halfbeaks:*

















I got 4 of those .

*Macro:*










They gave me like 20 pounds of it...


I'll update with more pics, but I think that's enough for right now  I'm so excited!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

awesome.


p.s. what is macro?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

thebrick said:


> awesome.
> 
> 
> p.s. what is macro?


Thank you .

Macro- aka macroalgae, is basically what plants are for freshwater- but in saltwater. Just a large type of algae. Seahorses love it .


----------

